# Norco Six 2006 für Bikepark geeignet???



## excalibur7706 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir ein gebrauchtes Norco Six (Rahmen Baujahr 06) aufgebaut.

Hier mal ein Bild....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/531152

Gabel ist eine FOX 36 Van R, Dämpfer DHX 3, Laufräder Mavic Deetraks.

Ich möchte dieses Jahr von All Mountain auf Freeride umsatteln,
ist das Bike dafür geeignet? Drops aus mehr als 1-1,5m werden es am Anfang wohl nicht werden. 

Habe einen Bikekurs in Bad-Wildbad geschenkt bekommen und wollte nur mal sicher gehen das es hierfür geeignet ist.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Burnhard (28. Februar 2010)

Ist sogar eher für Freeride geeignet als für Allmountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excalibur7706 (2. März 2010)

Für All Mountain und die Schwäbische Alb habe ich noch mein Canyon Nerve AM.

Habe den alten Norco Rahmen sehr günstig bekommen und dann mit ein paar (hoffentlich) robusten gebrauchten Parts einen günstigen Freerider aufgebaut.

Wollte nur nochmal abklären bevor ich in den Bikepark gehe, dass das Bike für Anfänger ausreichend ist und nicht nach dem ersten Tag gleich Schrott ist. 

Gruß und Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## BroncoB (29. März 2010)

also ich hatte bis vor kurzem das gleiche six und kann dir wirklich bedenkenlos empfehlen damit in bikepark zu fahren. du wirst zwar merken, dass du an die granzen kommst, aba für einen "anfänger" reicht das erst mal vollkommen für den bikepark


----------



## excalibur7706 (30. März 2010)

el homo schrieb:


> also ich hatte bis vor kurzem das gleiche six und kann dir wirklich bedenkenlos empfehlen damit in bikepark zu fahren. du wirst zwar merken, dass du an die granzen kommst, aba für einen "anfänger" reicht das erst mal vollkommen für den bikepark



Danke für die Info, an was glaubst du denn wird es am ehesten liegen, dass ich mit dem Bike an die Grenzen komme? Gabel, Rahmen (oder wohl docheher meine Fäbigkeiten ;-)  )?


----------



## BroncoB (30. März 2010)

kommt drauf an. ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 3 jahren und da war mir das rad bei hoher geschwindigkeit zu "unsoft", bzw. zu unsicher. als ich jedoch noch am anfang stand, war es fÃ¼r mch mehr als ausreichend, bikepark tauglich ist es somit vollkommen, jedoch nicht mit einem 4000â¬ Dh-Bike zu vergleichen.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Mai 2010)

also wenn Du ein Anfänger im Bikepark bist, wirst Du sicher deutlich eher an Deine Grenzen als an die des Bikes stossen...


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Mai 2010)

ich habe ein norco six one 06 mit boxxer ride u-turn.gebraucht,aber 
tadellos,am rahmen keine kratzer.
was kann man für so ein teil verlangen,wenn man es verkaufen möchte?
habe den eindruck,die leute wollen alles geschenkt haben.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (8. Januar 2011)

hi, bin mit dem Vorgängermodell 2m gaps und drops gesprungen. ohne das das bike an seine grenzen kam. für dich als anfänger sollte das bike dich mindestens begleiten bis du fortgesrittener bist!


----------

